# Drehzahlerfassung mit Computermouseoptik



## nth (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Drehzahl einer Welle erfassen. Da die Wellen ölig sind, ist die momentane Lösung mittels einem Rädel das an ein Rodgeber gekoppelt ist nicht zufriedenstellend. Kennt irgendjemand ein Sensor, so ähnlich wie es in einer optischen Computermaus eingebaut ist, das man dafür verwenden kann.
Rein technisch würde es funktioniern, da  ich die Welle (Durchmesser 8mm) schon unter eine Maus gelegt habe und der Zeiger sich gleichmäßig bewegt hat. Der Sensor sollte mir ein Rechtecksignal liefern, wie bei einem Rodgber (Heidenhain 1020) und am besten mit zwei Signalen, um eine Vierfachflankenauswertung zu realisieren.
Hier noch die Erklärung wo ich das brauche.
Wie messen den Rundlauf einer Welle mit dem Durchmesser 8mm Länge ca. 150mm, das zum Beispiel in Fensterhebermotoren eingebaut ist. Dabei wird die Welle auf einem Prisma an mehrere Messtaster und ein Riemen gedrückt und durch den Riemen gedreht, da ja der Rundlauf gemessen werden soll. Dabei habe ich nun das Problem, das die Welle nicht gedreht wird, weil die öligen Teile rutschen und nicht angetrieben werden.

Wenn jemand einen Sensor kennt, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ich die Firma erfahren würde, der solch Dinge herstellt. Ich habe bereits mehrere Firmen kontaktiert (z.B. Keyence, IFM, Balluf, Micron usw.). Die haben aber so was nicht.


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi

Was hälts du von einem Initiator.

Kleinen Schraubenkopf ran und einen Metalsensor ansetzen.


Meist ist auch eine Kupplung mit 6 Schrauben dran, da kann man auch die Impulse Zählen .


----------



## nth (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

du meinst, an die Wellen ein Zahnrad dranschrauben und den Zahnrad messen. Das geht aus Taktgründen nicht, da die Wellen in Masse produziert wird und wir für die Messung eiene Taktzeit von ca. 2,4sec haben. Ich muss die Welle so belassen wie sie sit. Ich kann also keine Farbtupfer einen Strichcode oder sonstwas anbrinegn. Meine Frage ist eigentlich, ob jemend so einen Sensor kennt, der die glatte Oberfläche einen sich bewegende Gegenstandes erfasst (Wie die optische Maud das Mauspad).
Und das in ziemlich kompakter Bauform. So groß wie ein Feuerzeug.


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi

Hast du KEINE wegstehenden Teile ?

Wie zum Beispiel eine Passfeder, die sich 1x pro welle dreht ?


Zur Info DEINE Mause erzeugt SEHR viele Impulse, kannst du SO VIELE
überhaupt mit deinen Steuerung verarbeiten ?


Grenzfrequenz ! ! ? ?



Jedoch, wenn du darauf bestehst  

http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/dl...e_id=348&sid=05bff16dc7c42bae435391992898dde3


----------



## nth (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

nein ich habe keine wegstehenden Teile . In der Produktionslinie wird die Rohwelle gefertigt. Sieht aus wie eion Stab mit 15 cm Länge und 8mm Durchmesser.
Aber Danke für das Datenblatt. Ich habe zwar was komplett fertiges gesucht, aber ich könnte nun eventuell was zusammenbasteln. Bei der Signalerfassung wird es keine Probleme geben.

mfg


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi nth



> nein ich habe keine wegstehenden Teile . In der Produktionslinie wird die Rohwelle gefertigt. Sieht aus wie eion Stab mit 15 cm Länge und 8mm Durchmesser.


Ist ja ne Drehmaschine ? !

Die hat einen eigenen Drehgeber, die hat ein "Zahnrad" für den Geber.
Die hat auch möglicherweise einen Tacho.

Normalerweise hast du da AUSREICHEND möglichkeiten, OHNE in die Funktionsweise / Steuerung der Maschine einzugreifen.

Bei Teil NICHT in der Maschine, Drehzahl normalerweise 0.


----------



## nth (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
bitte die Beschreibung oben richtig lesen. Danke.


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi nth



> bitte die Beschreibung oben richtig lesen. Danke.


Ups  



Dann würde ich sagen, lese doch mal die diversen "anderen" Sensoren.

Vor allem diejenigen mit den Lasern könnten Erfolg "versprechen".


----------



## nth (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi gravieren,

ja genau die "anderen" Sensoren, die Erfolg "versprechend" sind .
Das ist ja meine Frage. Welche Sensoren sind das? Wer stellt sie her? (wenn es so was überhaupt gibt, außer in Computermäusen).

grüße


----------



## davidknecht (10 Dezember 2006)

eine 4mm bohrung in die welle und eine sende und empfangs IR-Diode.

damit kannste drehzahlen bis über 100 000 upm messen.


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi



> ja genau die "anderen" Sensoren, die Erfolg "versprechend" sind .


Ich meinte den PAN301

http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/dl...cat_id=2&sid=9e0096cc0523696ffeecdfe3f4d6154a


----------



## stricky (11 Dezember 2006)

*Maussensor ...*

Tach,

hast Du schon mal bei http://www.intacton.de/ vorbeigeschaut ???

Die haben einen recht günstigen Sensor mit dem es gehen sollte. Wir setzen den auch ein - messen damit berührungslos die Geschwindigkeit einer Platte. Der hat ne SSI oder Inkrementalschnittstelle.

Sonst Versuchs mal bei Pepperl & FUchs .. Die sollten auch so einen Sensor haben ( heißt sogar Maussensor bei denen ). Habe mich in Nürnberg auf der SPS & Drives mal mit nem Entwickler unterhalten. Den haben die noch nicht im Katalog, also anrufen und direkt mit der Entwicklung verbinden lassen !

Gruß
stricky


----------



## Frustrated (18 Dezember 2006)

Evetuell eine Idee - 

Eine Spule, die von Gleichspannung durchstromt wird. Eine stehende Welle würde das Magnetfeld nicht beeinflussen. Dreht sich die Welle, so müßte sich ein gegenwirkendes Magnetfeld induzieren, was als gegengerichteter Strom in der Spule meßbar sein. 

Der im Ruhezustand fließende Strom ist der Offset. Ber Betrag der Abweichung bei Drehung ist das Maß für die Geschwindigkeit.

Ob das wirklich funktioniert ???

Kann man jedenfalls mal schnell mit einem umgebauten Relais ausprobieren...

Eventuell mit Konstanstromquelle und Spannungsmessung oder halt umgekehrt.


----------



## nth (24 November 2011)

Hallo, 

von di-soric gibt es nun den Geber (OBS 50 M30). Mit dem funktionierts.
Die haben jetzt endlich so einen Sensor gebaut


----------



## stricky (24 November 2011)

moin,

schon eingesetzt oder gerade auf messe gesehen  ?


----------



## nth (24 November 2011)

Hallo,

gekauft und auf der Werkbank durch Versuchsaufbau ausprobiert. Einbau in die Maschine folgt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2011)

nth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von di-soric gibt es nun den Geber (OBS 50 M30). Mit dem funktionierts.
> Die haben jetzt endlich so einen Sensor gebaut



Du hast aber jetzt nicht 5 Jahre an den einen Problemm gearbeitet?


----------



## nth (24 November 2011)

Nein, natürlich nicht,

Ich hab für eine andere Maschine nun auch eine Abfrage gebraucht
Und im Web halt nochmal gesucht.
Kann sein dass es den Sensor auch schon etwas länger gibt.


----------



## Drucky89 (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

bei ASTECH gibt es berührungslose Geschwindigkeitssensoren schon seit knapp 20 Jahren (Serie VLM). Siehe http://www.astech.de/german/vlm320_d.html
Die Geräte sind sehr robust und präzise und wegen telezentrischer Optik über einen weiten Bereich abstandsunabhängig!


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2011)

Schau dir mal die Motion-Sensoren von Pepperl + Fuchs oder die Bewegungssensoren von di-soric an.
Du funktionieren nach dem "Maus"-Prinzip.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sly79 (15 Dezember 2011)

Worauf basiert das "Maus Prinzip" eigentlich? Und wie genau ist das eigentlich? Klar, auf dem Tisch funktioniert eine Maus immer mit dem gleichen Arbeitsabstand. Da interessiert die Genauigkeit ja eigentlich auch nicht. Beim di-soric Sensor ist der Arbeitsabstand aber 30mm +/-10mm. Gibt es da nicht Messfehler in Abhängigkeit vom Abstand?


----------



## Drucky89 (15 Dezember 2011)

Das meistverwendete Verfahren bei optischen Computermäusen basiert auf der Berechnung des "Optischen Flusses" (siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optischer_Fluss)


----------

